# Photo uploads - am i being stupid ?



## BeeTT4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi trying to add picture after signature membership strip , have uploaded photo into gallery, but how do you then link it to the signature strip and to your profile ? have tried copying and pasting the http reference on the photo but just then appears as the line of text - so help please [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

You need the IMG reference (or put the IMG coding either side)


----------

